# Best Shampoo/Conditioner



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

What is the best shampoo/conditioner to use on my Bella? Also if you use any of the spritz what is the best scent. I'm always afraid I might buy something that is going to dry her skin 

Thanks,
Toni


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was told by my breeder to use Tresemme Deep Cleansing. Since I don't have my 'lil one yet, I can't really vouch for it...but that's what she uses.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I love Spa Lavish-Comfort. It smells great. I bathe my babies once a week, so I don't find it necesary to use a spritz.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is where you will get different answers. It depends on the coat type and works well for one may not work well for the other. With 2 of mine i like Pure Paws, one has a dry coat and i love the Pure Paws H2O line on her, the other has a finer coat and i like Pure Paws Factor Zero Shampoo and any conditioner i use when bathing is very diluted. My other 3 i use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 and i really like that for their coats, but it's not hydrating enough for my girl with a dry coat and too heavy for my other girl. So it just depends. Hope that helps.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Espree Shampoo and Conditioner for both Chrissy and Snuggles and I have been quite satisfied with the Espree line. I also use the Tropiclean for white coats and do like how Chrissy looks after her bath. Now that Chrissy has just had a grooming and has quite a short haircut, she will get a bath tomorrow and I will see how she turns out since it has been a week since her grooming.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know what the best one is, but I'm going to be trying Pure Paws soon on Cici, I have been hearing a lot about it on this forum, and she has a cottony type hair so hopefully it's the right one for her


----------

